# Cabinet Hardware in SketchUp



## SketchUp Guru (15 Nov 2007)

-------------------------


----------



## Slim (16 Nov 2007)

That's great Dave. It never occurred to me to keep small compononents simple in order to keep the file size down. 

I suppose it also helps keep rendering times down aswell. Is that right? The CD cabinet I drew had lots of small complicated detail and it took about an hour and a half to render.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Nov 2007)

Simon, simpler geometry probably does reduce render times, especially if you have reflective surfaces.

Simpler geometry generally takes less time to draw, is easier to edit and causes reduced potential for stalling the computer while you are working.

When drawing the detail stuff, consider the return on your investment. For example with drawer pulls, when viewed as part of an entire project, does it add anything to that project if you draw it in a highly detailed fashion. Is it worth your time to draw a hinge with both leaves and the pin as separate components? Do you even need the pin? If the model is a hinge, maybe. If it is an armoire or a cupboard, probably not.

Use that sort of thinking before you go crazy over modeling your model.

This reminds me of my days in school when I worked on musicals and stage plays. We didn't use real bricks to make a brick wall for a set. sawdust mixed with a bit of reddish brown paint and glue on canvas stretched over a wooden frame worked just fine. From the point of view of the audience, you couldn't tell they weren't real bricks and from the point of view of the stage hands, they were easier to make and move around.


----------



## Slim (16 Nov 2007)

Thanks Dave. I've got a design for two chest of drawers to do, so I will implement your advice. 

Its great to have a resource like yourself on hand. Three cheers for the Sketchup King! Hip hip...


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Nov 2007)

Thank you sir. I look forward to seeing your designs.


----------

